

Did Apple just approve an App that exposes their supply chain practices? - marklittlewood
http://thebln.com/2011/09/did-apple-find-a-sick-sense-of-humour-or-did-they-just-lose-control-of-itunes/

======
marklittlewood
Phone Story is an educational game about the hidden social costs of smartphone
manufacturing. Follow your phone's journey from the Coltan mines of the Congo
to the electronic waste dumps in Pakistan through four colorful mini-games.
Compete with market forces in an endless spiral of technological obsolescence.

You can keep Phone Story in your favorite device as a reminder of your impact
on this world.

All revenues from the sale of this app will be donated to organizations
working to solve the issues mentioned in this game.

------
zizee
And the yanked it just hours later:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2992774>

Hooray for corporate censorship!

